# Enmglands Mantis Man



## exboyz04 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all, just joined as you can see and just to say hi to ya all, im bug crazy, love all kinds and live in England Essex, just got back into keeping pets again, just got 30 or so mantis last month so i need to do some reading up and need help with things.

have a great day


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! You will learn all you need to know here.


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2006)

Good to see you here  Essex, the home of Cold Blooded?


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your welcomes,

[SIZE=12pt]*Ian*[/SIZE], did you mean the Pet shop called Cold Blooded, its in Rainham. great shop with lots of exotics. thanks mate.

*Rick* Thanks man, will be asking lots of questions soon.

See you all soon, anyone going to:

THE ESSEX REPTILE &amp; AMPHIBIAN CLUB

The Reptile Hobbyists Meeting will be held on

Sunday, 24th September 2006

.

At BAE SYSTEMS SPORT &amp; LEISURE CLUB

Gardiners Way

Gardiners Lane South

Basildon

Essex

SS14 3AP


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats the one...last time I went was pretty impressed by what I saw. Not often you see such an exotic reptile shop.

Don't think I will be making it over to the show I am afraid, maybe a little far to travel. Will have to see nearer the time!


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thought so, yes a lot of annimals cramed into a little cave lol, gets buisy in there.

You mknow the show at Basildon, have you been before or know anything about it, do they sell Annimals and insects at the Meeting, never been to one before so dont know what to expect really.

Also do you know of any others going on.

Cheers mate,

Michael


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, never been myself. Sounds like it could be quite good though. Don't really know of any other reptile fairs, only insect shows I am afraid.


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 18, 2006)

> Nope, never been myself. Sounds like it could be quite good though. Don't really know of any other reptile fairs, only insect shows I am afraid.


  [SIZE=12pt]*Ian*[/SIZE]  , yes man thats what im looking for *Insect shows,* im big time hooked on the little things now, they have taken my mind over. so if you know any insect *shows that are going *on can you point me in the right direction please please please mate.

:mrgreen: Thanks michael 8)


----------

